# Shorten tubes of hydration pack?



## LoneReaction (May 28, 2010)

Bought a kriega hydro 3 recently, and it comes with an hydrapak reservior.

I'm only 5'4", and after adjusting the pack to a perfect fit, the tube sticks out by a mile. I tried stuffing it all back into the pack, but it always causes the tube to bend, making it almost impossible to suck water out.










Anyone cut the tubes before?


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Yep , a sharp knife works well .


----------



## Zanetti (Sep 18, 2005)

A razor blade works too. 

I trim the tubes on all my packs because I find them to be too long as well.


----------



## N.M rocks foo (Nov 20, 2008)

i find it works good to cut them and then put the bite valve back on then slowly heat it with a hairdryer or indirect flame to get the contours just my 2cents


----------



## ducktape (May 21, 2007)

I've done it on a couple of camelbaks. Certainly a good idea if you find it too long, just consider carefully how much to cut off, best doing it twice than fiding you've cut it too short!
And the mouth piece can be a paint to take off and re-insert sometimes.


----------



## LoneReaction (May 28, 2010)

Thanks guys. I'll give it a go!


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

ducktape said:


> And the mouth piece can be a paint to take off and re-insert sometimes.


Very hot (not boiling, from the tap) water usually does the trick.


----------



## LoneReaction (May 28, 2010)

I did it, without heat or hot water too.. just a good long squeeze and push.. and squeeze.. and push.. LOL

Thanks guys.


----------

